# New Accutron



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

I've never collected these before but saw a very nice one on Ebay that happens to be the same age as me. By co-incidence my birthday is coming up shortly...

This is it - apologies for the Ebay photo but I don't have a decent camera handy:










It looks like this from a 1971 catalogue, other than the difference in colour:










I wondered if the red colour around the dial was due to it being re-painted, but it matches the colour of the numbers on the date wheel so perhaps it is original. Even if not I like the appearance as it is. The quick set date is very stiff, more so on some numbers, but other than that it runs nicely as well.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That certainly is one of my favourite Accutrons (mine is below)....although I've never seen that dial colour before h34r: .


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Really nice designs


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Interesting watch Knirirr - the outer dial and date wheel colour are really striking :yes:


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> That certainly is one of my favourite Accutrons (mine is below)....


Very nice indeed!

If you don't mind me asking, should I worry about the stiff date?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

knirirr said:


> If you don't mind me asking, should I worry about the stiff date?


It depends on what you mean. 

On this calibre, as you've probably already discovered, the date change is made by rotating the crown _without_ pulling it out. Sometimes the crown is hard to turn due to an old hardened O ring on the stem, so that is nothing to worry about. The finally click to move the date on one day is also quite hard --- but that is intentional to prevent accidental date changes while on the wrist.

So my guess is that yours is probably ok. Now if the date wheel itself was stiff, that would need looking at ....


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> The finally click to move the date on one day is also quite hard --- but that is intentional to prevent accidental date changes while on the wrist.


That could well be it then, for the date wheel seems to change positions with a nice snap, as expected. Thanks!


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

I could not resist another Accutron from Ebay - this time item 180257913199. It has just arrived at work, and looks excellent.

Of course, it's not for me but for the other half. She doesn't have a nice dress watch and so this white gold one will be ideal. Not only that, she is a musician and the fork in these apparently vibrates at 440Hz.

The only problem is that I have to wait until Christmas to hand it over.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

knirirr said:


> I could not resist another Accutron from Ebay - this time item 180257913199. It has just arrived at work, and looks excellent.
> 
> Of course, it's not for me but for the other half. She doesn't have a nice dress watch and so this white gold one will be ideal. Not only that, she is a musician and the fork in these apparently vibrates at 440Hz.
> 
> The only problem is that I have to wait until Christmas to hand it over.


Nice watch that for the money. I did look at it myself, but if my wife has another watch for Christmas/Birthdays/Anniversary she's threatened to feed it to me.


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

feenix said:


> ... but if my wife has another watch for Christmas/Birthdays/Anniversary she's threatened to feed it to me.


Luckily I have yet to reach that point.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

feenix said:


> knirirr said:
> 
> 
> > I could not resist another Accutron from Ebay - this time item 180257913199. It has just arrived at work, and looks excellent.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

I hope that no-one minds me resurrecting this old thread, but I thought I might post a picture of this watch now that I've (1) finally managed to get a small enough screwdriver to change the battery and (2) have changed the strap for one of the RLT ostrich leather ones.










I think that that looks quite tasteful.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

One of my favourite 218 Accutrons. :thumbsup:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Two nice examples there and the colour on the outside of the chapter ring really sets it off nicley, also like the date at six O,clock.


----------

